
Ask HN: Too Good to Go for the United States? - siedes
Too Good To Go[0] is an app&#x2F;service which connects its users to shops and restaurants in Europe who are happy to sell any unsold food they have at a heavily discounted price rather than it going to waste.<p>Currently, I am not aware of any such app&#x2F;service that is available for the U.S. right now. I did take a look through Google&#x27;s Play Store and saw 2 or 3 apps that have a similar model, but they didn&#x27;t look any good. I probably wouldn&#x27;t trust them with my payment info as a user.<p>I am also not aware that TGTG is planning to bring their service to the U.S. any time soon. So I come here today, wondering if there is an unfilled niche right now. Are there really tons and tons of good food going straight to the garbage when I&#x27;m here in California avoiding eating out due to the often unstomachable prices for what you get? Tons of good food that probably aren&#x27;t going to people who need it the most and can&#x27;t afford it because the incentives aren&#x27;t there for restaurants to donate it? I&#x27;ve certainly never heard of stuff like that being done around here.<p>I don&#x27;t have the brains to make such an app&#x2F;service, but you guys on HN might, so I&#x27;m making this post to spread some awareness and maybe spark some inspiration. Could it work? Would restaurants and shops sign up for it?<p>[0] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;toogoodtogo.com&#x2F;en
======
anigbrowl
Get in touch with East Bay Food Not Bombs - they already do similar work,
could help you flesh out your proposal (well maybe not 'flesh it out' as most
of them are vegans) and I know they have contacts with some tech co-ops that
might be able to pick up the ball and run with it.
[http://ebfnb.org/](http://ebfnb.org/)

